
BSD CloudInit – FreeBSD on OpenStack - tachion
http://pellaeon.github.io/bsd-cloudinit/
======
darklajid
I just recently (two days ago) started to play with NetBSD to get a feeling
for BSDs again.

Looked at FreeBSD, NetBSD and OpenBSD - NetBSD seemed to offer the most
current packages (and ports) for my needs, OpenBSD had quite an attitude
problem.

ZFS on FreeBSD (it seems to be supported on NetBSD, but I haven't found
references of it being _used_ in the wild) is a decent reason to give that one
a chance again.

~~~
tachion
Do you mind mentioning which ports/packages are not up to date exactly on
FreeBSD?

~~~
darklajid
I checked only a number of things that are .. well .. relevant for what I want
to build.

One example that I came up with again now:

prosody is on 0.8.2 in FreeBSD [1] and 0.9.1 in NetBSD [2]

Nothing critical, not to hit on FreeBSD here, but checking a couple of
(weird?) packages I'm interested in NetBSD was always equal or ahead.

1:
[http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=prosody&stype=all](http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=prosody&stype=all)

2: [http://pkgsrc.se/chat/prosody](http://pkgsrc.se/chat/prosody)

------
protomyth
So, has anyone tried it? How is it working?

------
willejs
Why? Why wont you die FreeBSD?

~~~
TallGuyShort
Probably because of silly things like a stable ZFS implementation, jails that
are more mature and sophisticated than LXC, a licensing model that is more
preferable to many businesses, and one of the best technical documents I've
ever seen.

